# Horse Pictures and more, (chickens, kitty, etc)



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, we got our first winter snow today, helped get me in the Christmas Spirit for decorating inside the house. I went out with the camera to snap some fun snow pictures.

Here is Carnival, he came from Florida and he still isn't real impressed with snow.











The girls in the snow, Frosty Chip on the left, Spring on the right, they are tougher than Carnival, haha. Actually they saw me coming and thought they were going to get penned up for the night, so ran out for some more bites of grass.






Canyon, had to show off a little.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 5, 2009)

More critters...

Here are my two new Old English Game bantams, a hen and a rooster. They are so cute, and nice additions to my little flock. Still working on names for them.






Bottle fed barn kitty, she is 3 months old now. Named her Luna, I think she is smiling for the photo.










Carnival says "Thanks for stopping by the farm!"


----------



## chandab (Dec 5, 2009)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> More critters...Bottle fed barn kitty, she is 3 months old now. Named her Luna, I think she is smiling for the photo.


OMG that's the cutest kitty ever. Where did you get Carnivals shelter? That's so neat. How tall is it? [it looks fairly tall, or Carnival is pretty short.]


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 5, 2009)

> Where did you get Carnivals shelter? That's so neat. How tall is it? [it looks fairly tall, or Carnival is pretty short.]


They are common around here, the dairy farms use them for calves, etc. I think we bought this one from an auction, or a farm sale. They are probably about 7' high or maybe a little more at the peak, Carnival is around 31-31.5" if that helps. I always forget what they are called, I'll have to look it again in the morning.


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 12, 2009)

Their called calf hutches and i think their put out by CalfTel im not sure tho. Nice pictures to, I love Carnival he looks like a little teddy bear


----------

